
Strategies of Lucrative Apps - shahryc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-16/revealed-secret-strategies-of-the-world-s-most-lucrative-apps
======
Rifu
For something titled as Revealed, the article's content was surprisingly low
on actual insights and strategies. Does anyone have any suggestions for
further reading on the topic?

~~~
ablation
It might not be exactly what you're looking for, but Gamasutra.com is a wealth
of good information on the deeper mechanics of gaming and
making/marketing/monetising your games.

